# open office



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

Salut tous,
 je suis un nouveau venu, mais un inconditionnel mac.

je souhaite instaler open office sur mon powerbook G4, mais ma première tentative c'est soldée par un echec.

Un petit coup de main ne serait pas de refus


----------



## apkwa (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour Open Office, il faut avoir avant tout, installé X11.
C'est un émulateur d'interface graphique UNIX (si je ne me trompe pas... si des gens peuvent confirmer)

Sinon, il y a Neo Office (http://www.neooffice.org/)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Oui c'est exact, il faut X11 pour faire fonctionner OOo sous OSX, (mais pas pour Néo Office) ainsi que Gimp par exemple.

Pour ma part je l'ai trouvé sur le DVD 1 de Tiger. il suffit de l'installer et ensuite il se lance tout seul quand tu ouvres OOo.

Salut


----------



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci guys pour ces bons conseils, j'ai finalement opter pour Neoffice.
ça à l'air de fonctionner, mais coté interface .... c'est pas très heureux.
Par contre j'avais compris que OOo etait une suite de logiciels (traitement images, tableur, editeur html etc...) et rien que du traitement de texte avec Néoffice. Quelqu'un peu m'eclairer ?

d'avance merci


----------



## apkwa (21 Septembre 2005)

Non non, tout est bien dans Neo Office.
Il lance par défaut le traitement de texte peut-être, mais après, va dans le menu "Fichier" puis "Nouveau...". Là, tu auras le choix de créer un classeur (excel), une présentation (powerpoint), etc...

L'interface n'est pas très intégrée à MacOSX, c'est sûr, mais c'est la même avec OpenOffice.
Le seul défaut, à mon goût, c'est que c'est lent à l'ouverture (malgré mon iBook 1.3GHz 768Mo de RAM)

Vala vala.


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2005)

NeoOffice fait exactement la meme chose qu'Open Office, seulement c'est en Java et specialement pour le Mac. C'est la seule difference.


----------



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci guys

Pendant qu'on y est, si vous avez des nom de logiciels libres de traitement image, editeur html, dessin, etc ... qui fonctionent sur os X et en français, balancez, je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

J'ajouterais que Néo c'est la même chose qu'OOo 1x, avec la version 2.0 de cette dernière ce n'est plus la même chose car il s'agit d'une maj importante.

Traitement d'image : Gimp 2.2.8
Lecteurs MULTI média : VLC média player 0.8.2
Navigateur : Firefox 1.0.6
Courrielleur : Thunderbird 1.0.6
Gestionnaire de tâches, agenda : Sunbird 0.2

Ce sont tous les logiciels libres.


----------



## daffyb (21 Septembre 2005)

editeur de diagrammes : Dia
PAO : Scribus


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

dessin vectoriel (svg, ps, eps) : inkscape


----------



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour ce qui est de firefox, thinderbird, et vlc ok (déjà fais).
Mais pour gimp et inskape, ou puis)je trouver une instal en français?


----------



## daffyb (21 Septembre 2005)

Ces braves logiciels s'installent via Fink par exemple et son utilisable grace à x11


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour Gimp, je ne sais pas.

Pour Inkscape, j'ai chargé la dernière version pour Windows (eh, oui, le boulot...) et j'ai une interface en français.
http://www.inkscape.org/download.php?lang=fr


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est j'ai trouvé, la dernière béta d'OOo 2 est ici

Elle est presque finalisée c'est la 1.9.125 Vous pouvez l'installer sans crainte car je l'utilise depuis la 1.9.113 sans problème.

Cette version est vraiment formidable et elle inclue dorénavant une base de donnée.
Comme pour la version 1.x Openoffice sous OS X nécessite X11

Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas à retrouver Gimp 2.2.8 en français.
http://ooofr.org/telechargement/macosx/2.0/


----------



## daffyb (21 Septembre 2005)

il y a des chances pour que tu trouves un version multi-lingue. Essaye de télécharger la dernière version, tu verras bien si c'est la cas


----------



## lof. (21 Septembre 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas à retrouver Gimp 2.2.8 en français.
> http://ooofr.org/telechargement/macosx/2.0/



la version the gimp 2.2.8 est mutl langue, x86 et ppc

elle se trouve ici :

http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Septembre 2005)

un petit oubli dans la liste des réponses me semble t il, 
éditeur HTML  NVU 
qui provient du module Composer de Netscape.
Après, certains préferrent Camino à firefox ...


----------



## y&b (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci les gars pour tous ces info.
Maintenant, j'ai du pain sur la planche c'est cool.
pendant que j'y suis, j'ai lu un truc sur Maclibre, mais je n'ai pas bien compris le principe, si ça vaut le coup etc


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon NéoOffice ça me semble pas mal pour ce que je veux en faire, mais il met une plombe pour s'ouvrir !

Y a t-il une alternative ? Parceque là, j'ai le temps de me faire un café avant qu'il opérationel !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Question : comment faire pour " copier coller " un tableau de Ooo vesr Néooffice en gardant la mise en page  (couleur, bordure etc)
Albert


----------



## geoffrey (26 Septembre 2005)

NeoOffice est developpé en Java, c'est donc normal qu'il mette du temps à s'ouvrir, mais l'utilisation est normale (y'a juste les sauvegardes qui prennent un petit peu de temps)

Sinon y'a AppleWorks gratuit et livré avec la machine.


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> NeoOffice est developpé en Java, c'est donc normal qu'il mette du temps à s'ouvrir, mais l'utilisation est normale (y'a juste les sauvegardes qui prennent un petit peu de temps)
> 
> Sinon y'a AppleWorks gratuit et livré avec la machine.



Ok et merci pour les infos, mais je pense que je vais prendre mon mal en patience et continuer sur Néo.
 sinon, je réitère ma question du 21/09 : " pendant que j'y suis, j'ai lu un truc sur Maclibre, mais je n'ai pas bien compris le principe, si ça vaut le coup et .... etc".

@+


----------



## geoffrey (26 Septembre 2005)

En meme temps la question est pas tres claire , faudrait la re-re-iterer


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps la question est pas tres claire , faudrait la re-re-iterer



Bon alors ....

J'ai lu sur ce forum, qulqu'un qui parlais d'un site ou d'une appli sur "maclibre", et n'ayant pas compris exactement ce que la personne voulais dire, je voulais des éclaircissement sur ce truc ...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ....
> 
> J'ai lu sur ce forum, qulqu'un qui parlais d'un site ou d'une appli sur "maclibre", et n'ayant pas compris exactement ce que la personne voulais dire, je voulais des éclaircissement sur ce truc ...



utilises Appleworks, traitre...


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> utilises Appleworks, traitre...


 Dire que c'est un gars qui utilise entourage et le pack office qui me dit ça .....


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Dire que c'est un gars qui utilise entourage et le pack office qui me dit ça .....



c'est faux, je n'utilise plus rien de tout ça, mais pour le cas d'entourage, je crois quand même que je regrette un peu...


----------



## bonnie (28 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous, 

J'essaie aussi d'installer open office 2 sur mon (nouveau) mac, et je suis un très récent nouvel utilisateur de mac. 
Il y a certaines choses que je ne comprend pas. 

En lisant le fil, je vois qu'il faut installer X11. Tres bien : je le fais... Mais je ne trouve pas cette application dans le dossier utilitaires comme c'est prévu dans l'aide mac. En fait, je ne la trouve pas du tout. J'ai installé 3 fois X11, et toujours rien. 

Ensuite, je me dis que, pas grave, je vais quand même installer openoffice, sachant que X11 est sencé être installé (3 fois). Mais là, je ne comprend plus le fonctionnement de Mac. Je pose peut être une question du genre "boulet", mais soyez sympa ! Dites moi si c'est normal que, l'orsque j'ouvre l'archive .dmg, je me retrouve avec juste l'icone d'openoffice 2 sans pouvoir l'installer ? 

Encore, lorsque je clique sur cette icone, j'ai la possibilité d'éditer le script, parce que dans l'onglet "a propos d'open office", ils me disent, en gros, que c'est une archive déguisée en eéxécutable et que je dois éditer le script. Bon. Mais là, l'éditeur de script me dit que c'est impossible parce qu'il ne peut pas trouver le dictionnaire, et d'autres trucs. 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?? 

Merci d'avance. 

Bonnie.


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Octobre 2005)

tu ouvres le .dmg, tu double-clic et ça ouvre Open Office 2 : si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut être que X11 n'est finalement pas installé.


----------



## bonnie (28 Octobre 2005)

Merci Thierry6, 
Donc il n'y a pas d'installation pour open office2. 

Mais ça ne marche pas. Comme tu le dis, X11 ne doit pas être installé. Comment cela est-il possible ? Je ne comprend pas comment, apres 3 "installations", X11 pourrait ne pas être installé ? Tout se déroule correctement, pourtant... Et X11 n'est pas dans le dossier spécifié.. 
Quand je fais une recherche de X11 avec spootlight, je ne trouve QUE le fichier compressé d'installation. 

Merci pour ta réponce. 

Bonnie


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Octobre 2005)

c'est bizarre, ce n'est pas la première fois que je lis ça. Mais je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi.

si tu as du temps, essyae d'installer XFree86 :  c'est l'application de serveur X Window que Apple a utiliser pour faire X11, donc c'est très proche (X11 de Tiger est basé sur Xfree86 4.4 alors que maintenant on trouve 4.5).

en allant sur Fink ou DarwinPorts et en installant l'un des deux, tu pourras charger Xfree86 et t'en servir à la place d'X11.
ça prend un peu de temps mais on faisait tous comme ça avant qu'Apple fasse X11.
http://fink.sourceforge.net/
http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/

en plus, il te faudra un gestionnaire de fenêtre, si tu veux être proche de ce que Apple propose avec X11, tu peux toujours utiliser oroborOSX (normalement il n'est pas trop mal traduit  )
http://oroborosx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## bonnie (28 Octobre 2005)

D'accord, je vois. Ca a l'air d'être relativement complexe. Je vais essayer, avant ta méthode, de recharger X11 par le biais d'apple ou bien par le cd de restauration. C'est peut-être juste un soucis ponctuel, après tout... les mystères de l'informatique peuvent être transcendentalement insondables

Bon, mais enfin, j'espère que je me casse pas la tête pour rien et que OOo 2 est mieux que neo office :rateau:

Merci Thierry6  pour tes réponses, je mettrait à jour demain... 

Bonnie


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Octobre 2005)

sinon, tu dois pouvoir charger une version compilée de Xfree86  ici , donc sans installer Fink ou DP.

il faudra tout de même un gestionnaire de fenêtre comme OroborOSX (je n'ai pas testé Xfree86 4.3 avec Tiger mais ça devrait marcher).


----------



## Kilian2 (29 Octobre 2005)

Cela doit marcher avec X11 non


----------



## bonnie (29 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 

J'ai téléchargé, sur le site d'apple, X11. Je l'installe, normalement, et il me dit : "Impossible d'installer X11, le système à détecté une version plus récente installée. "

Ha Ha !! Première nouvelle, X11 est donc bien installé. Seconde, je ne sais absolument pas ou il est. Pourtant, je n'ai rien fait de spécial, pas de dépacements pas de dossiers reommés ou quoi que ce soit. 

Me disant que là, ça ne marchait pas, mais pas du tout, je me suis dit qu'il fallait installer tout le package OS XSDK. C'est fait, mais ça ne change rien. Pourtant, il me dit bien que dans le package, il installe X11 (entre autres, avec OpenGl, pleins de trucs). 
Mais X11 n'existe toujours pas, même après redémarrage (je ne sais pas si c'est comme PC pour certains programmes; donc j'ai éssayé). 

Deux remarques/questions: 
- Comment qu'on désinstale tout ces trucs que j'ai installé ? (package OS XSDK)
- Thierry, je vais essayer ton idée. 

Merci, 

Bonnie


----------



## bonnie (30 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous, 

j'ai finalement compris comment qu'on faisait pour désinstaller le pack. C'est assez compliqué, mais je m'y ferais. 

Mais évidemment, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, bien que j'aie réinstallé X11 SDK seul. 

Je me suis rendu compte, en parcourant l'aide mac, que je n'avais pas tous les éléments dans le dossier applications/utilitaires. l me manquerait (d'après l'aide), un programme de réinstallation / réparation de logiciels. 

Quelqu'un pense que c'est normal ? Cela ressemble à mon problème avec X11 : il est installé mais je ne le vois pas. 

Une idée ? 

Merci, 

Bonnie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> editeur de diagrammes : Dia
> PAO : Scribus


Bonsoir

J'ai chargé Dia comment comment se lance-t-il ?
Albert


----------



## bonnie (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 

J'ai laissé un post dans le fil sur X11, contenant en gros les mêmes choses qu'ici. 

J'ai réussi à installer X11 par le biais du dvd de l'osx, dans un package nommé "optional installations". 

Evidemment, je n'ai pas trainé pour installer OOo2, qui fonctionne parfaitement. 

A bientôt, 

Bonnie


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Novembre 2005)

@ bonnie  

@ halbert
tout dépend comment tu l'as installé, avec fink ? /sw/bin/dia
avec DarwinPorts ? /opt/local/bin/dia 
tout seul probablement /usr/local/bin/dia


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> @ bonnie
> 
> @ halbert
> tout dépend comment tu l'as installé, avec fink ? /sw/bin/dia
> ...


tout seul !


----------

